# For Indiana Plumbers



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

Is the state code enforcing grease traps for all restaurant type applications, including ice cream shops, just like the one I did recently and had inspected? 


If it is code, I need the statute and if it is relaxed in certain situations in the entire state of Indiana. 


It should not make a difference (I would believe) that the ice cream is made on site.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

Don't tell me there's no Indiana plumbers on this site, especially with 61 views already.


There's a ice cream shop up in indiana stating they don't require a grease trap. I was "hoping" to get an answer before I start calling plumbing inspectors up there where this incident took place.

The goal is to shut this business down if and when I figure out if he's lying or not.

My experience with Indiana was that they just don't care about codes, rarely. Up north I'm hoping that's a different story.


----------



## Miguel (Aug 10, 2009)

What do the local authorities say?
IMO grease traps should be required since icecream is basically sweetened fat. But it's not a health or safety issue but rather a protective measure to help keep the sewer lateral and the city mains from clogging. If the local jurisdiction doesn't care then why should you? Just my thoughts since all the Indiana plumbers seem to be out plumbing. 

You want to shut down an ice cream making place???

Who are you and what have you done with Dunbar?!


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

To tell you honestly, Dunbar. I would have to call the inspector myself to find out. The County and/or City inspector is going to have say over this. I would have responded, but I really don't deal with that stuff enough. Here in Indiana unless its one of the bigger counties most people don't know or don't give a .


----------



## MIbassmaster (Mar 16, 2010)

The rule here is; if there are dishes or a dishwasher interseptors are required. Most icecream places are paper. If they installed a 3-compartment sink the inspector may require an interseptor for change of use. Should be noted on the municipalities plan review notes. 
I've found that most restaurants don't clean thier interseptors even when they have them. 

Hope this helps... DUNBAR


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

MIbassmaster said:


> I've found that most restaurants don't clean their interceptors even when they have them.


Or if they do, they drop the screw that holds the lid down so it overflows every time they let water out of the sink.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

Miguel said:


> What do the local authorities say?
> IMO grease traps should be required since icecream is basically sweetened fat. But it's not a health or safety issue but rather a protective measure to help keep the sewer lateral and the city mains from clogging. If the local jurisdiction doesn't care then why should you? Just my thoughts since all the Indiana plumbers seem to be out plumbing.
> 
> You want to shut down an ice cream making place???
> ...


 
LOL! 

I've got a guy on a plumbing forum who doesn't like the "attitude" of responders who are telling him that a grease trap is required, and this fellow is in the current situation that all of his pipes are 100% clogged, out to the main. 

He asked questions on how to clean them, and got riled. I haven't entered the thread yet but I already know his city and it's a small one; ice cream shop will be easy to find. 

Anyone knowingly subjecting city mains to that type of waste, ignoring good advice and not playing by the rules deserves my decision to hunt them down and make them accountable for their actions.

But as I mentioned above, Indiana is very laxed on many codes as I know this through working in 3 southern counties, and enforcement was non-existent at the time.

IOW, I won't pursue the matter if I can't get inspectors to rectify the situation, because obviously the health department is currently looking the other way.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

DUNBAR PLUMBING said:


> LOL!
> 
> 
> But as I mentioned above, Indiana is very laxed on many codes as I know this through working in 3 southern counties, and enforcement was non-existent at the time.


I didn't know you were licensed in Indiana too.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*Indiana is very lax*

anything goes here.....Dunbar..


If the place was renovated from a garage or some other
building, and not built new from ground up.
it probably was allowed to slide..... 
they dont check anything .........

I just recently went to a beauty shop with an 
80 gallon brad white electric heater in the basement

heater turned up on HIGH till the elements burnt out......

the place passed city inspection without any kind of 

tempering valve on this heater.....:laughing::laughing:

I told the fellow that he could be sued if any of his
clients were to get scalded from the heater getting their 
hair washed and he should add a Simmons valve on the heater...

he felt I was trying to shake him down..
thought the price was too high ,,, the simmons tempering valve
is about 550 my cost alone...

.

so I wrote it up all on the bill and moved on

but the beauty shop passed inspection just two years ago




Basically it boils down to the honor system here


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

This is what I was afraid of. No point of pursuing the matter if there's no one of authority to stop the madness.

Years ago we was told to follow "whatever" code we thought was in the best interest of the customer. Couldn't enforce water heater installations in basements with no floor drains, high pressure was never addressed, not even enforcement of a working shutoff at the cold water inlet valve.

Thought about taking the master's up in Indiana just for advertising purposes but if there's no code enforcement, what's it even worth???


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

DUNBAR PLUMBING said:


> This is what I was afraid of. No point of pursuing the matter if there's no one of authority to stop the madness.
> 
> Years ago we was told to follow "whatever" code we thought was in the best interest of the customer. Couldn't enforce water heater installations in basements with no floor drains, high pressure was never addressed, not even enforcement of a working shutoff at the cold water inlet valve.
> 
> Thought about taking the master's up in Indiana just for advertising purposes but if there's no code enforcement, what's it even worth???


Apparently, the value is in the eye of the beholder. I just found another card for someone doing plumbing. It might amaze some people, just how ignorant people are about plumbing and licenses here. I would over to deluge the State with emails and letter from licensed plumbers protesting the abuses, but most are to damn lazy to even care. They figure it won't get anything done anyway so why bother.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

That's a shame. I like indiana, a lot. I would move there because of how nice it is. But I have such a network where I'm at that I'll never find everything that close knit across the river. 

You can buy land reasonably cheap over there in indiana but everyone that's moved from KY to indiana, moves back because of the commute for everything they thought they could find where they move to.

Amazing how people align to their creature comforts.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*What Happens In Hardware Sotres*

DUNBAR...

What happens with hardware stores 
like Lowes in Kentucky???

Do they force people to use a plumber to install
the heaters for you??? Do they sell heaters in Kentucky 
and do they make them take out permits???

how is this enforced??


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*lots of jack legs out there*



Indie said:


> Apparently, the value is in the eye of the beholder. I just found another card for someone doing plumbing. It might amaze some people, just how ignorant people are about plumbing and licenses here. I would over to deluge the State with emails and letter from licensed plumbers protesting the abuses, but most are to damn lazy to even care. They figure it won't get anything done anyway so why bother.


their are probably thousands of plumbers laid off in this state, 
so there are a lot of jack-legs out there doing 
side work..

some people will go the cheap jack leg route and I dont need those customers anyway...

but most still want someone that has 
been in business a long tims and is insured.....


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

Nope. Anyone can install their own water heater. They sometimes make you sign a piece of paper but no one could make you prove what you write is accurate, or verified. 

Just that piece of paper has deterred a few though...as I heard that was the case with one company that was doing that type of work and got dinged for doing so.

They keep laying off those who police the system...well is running dry.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*you said it right*



DUNBAR PLUMBING said:


> Nope. Anyone can install their own water heater. They sometimes make you sign a piece of paper but no one could make you prove what you write is accurate, or verified.
> 
> Just that piece of paper has deterred a few though...as I heard that was the case with one company that was doing that type of work and got dinged for doing so.
> 
> They keep laying off those who police the system...well is running dry.


 
the well is running dry, and I guess the people that
do good work will just have to police themselves..

and all of the jack legs out there will just give
the rest of us a bad name.

as long as you are in good with the 
BBB and Angies list you will probably be ok...

they are about the only ones out there policeing anybody

Here you send in your final inspection ticket for a plumbing j ob
and that is about it.... no one ever shows back up to see how it 
all turned out.


----------



## 3KP (Jun 19, 2008)

:furiousolice it ourselfs lol heck Mark if you report anything they don't do anything about it. For instance I see a certian plumbing truck almost everyday. It has their company name and phone # on it but thas no PC # any where I called it in 3 times and gave them the address where this truck is parked at every morning and the truck still looks the same for the past year! 

Their excuse is we don't have the man power to inforce it! Bull Sh*t! to F-ing lazy to do anything about it or got there pockets lined from the company to turn there heads and look the other way!:furious:

If I was in office Indiana hacks would not be happy!!:yes:


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*No one wants the job*



3KP said:


> If I was in office Indiana hacks would not be happy!!:yes:


I think that they only make 25k per year what I heard last.. so you would have to take a drastic pay cut..

It might be a great place for someone elderly, 
or disabled who could not do physical labor... 
they rarely get out of their cars and actually inspect
anything more than to sign off on a permit...


presently their is an appliance store that has an add in the 
yellow pages and is selling water heaters right next to my 
add now, and they have no plumbing lic# in the add.. l
ITS THE LAW to have that in your add


I would have better luck yelling at 
yellow pages over turning them in to the city

But Yellow pages are a 
bunch of whores who will look the other way cause 
these guys are paying at least 1500 per month for the add.

so what do y ou do??


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

You guys have no luck through the Indiana Professional Licensing Agency?

I must admit, I have done quite alot of work over there. Not once, have I seen an inspector.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*its pretty nice actually*



Matt said:


> You guys have no luck through the Indiana Professional Licensing Agency?
> 
> I must admit, I have done quite alot of work over there. Not once, have I seen an inspector.


like I stated its all the honor system....

we do mostly service so their is no real reason 
for me to ever see them,,,

when you go into a huge New 5 bathroom home 
and see only one 1 1/2 pvc vent out the roof...
it pretty much tells you how the place was plumbed...


its nice that you dont have to get a full 3 inch vent out
 the roof and cut up the home, but to me, one small vent is not enough...




One of the more nasty things I see in the new homes

no vents at all to kitchen sinks...,, you just got to run
a 3 inch pvc drain line over to it in the concrete and then 
reduce it down to 2 inch into the floor of the cabinet, 
and that is ok.... with no studor vent either....  



we see this all the time and when that 3 inch line
needs to have years of grease cut out of it that will be fun....

whatever....


----------



## 3KP (Jun 19, 2008)

Accually you can run a 2" line with no vent.. There is only 1 company here that uses the 3" PVC. (I used to work for them long time ago) I could never figure out their madness on it. 

There is 2 different inspectors.
1. works for the city inspecting work
2 works for IPLA and ask you to provide proof of license. (worthless) this is who you report to when you see unlicensed plumbing violators. (no PC# no plumbing name on trucks or just know Nacho is work and want him to get caught.


----------

